
A practical use of multiplicative inverses (2013) - obi1kenobi
https://ericlippert.com/2013/11/14/a-practical-use-of-multiplicative-inverses/
======
saynsedit
A feistel cipher is a similarly compact yet cryptographically strong
pseudorandom permutation.

------
eric_h
ha! nice trick, I may actually use it for something...

